# Round Pupils



## thegoat

So my saanen doe, should kid any minute now. But as I was giving her some love she looked at me and I noticed her pupils were actually round instead of the usual rectangular shape. I'm wondering of this usually happens at kidding.


----------



## AmyBoogie

I think they get round when they dilate. Like in low light. At least that's what I've observed. Someone more experienced might have a more exact technical answer.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

I'm not more experienced but I agree with AmyBoogie that's what I've observed in my does too.


----------



## nchen7

again, not overly experienced, but I've seen mine do that too. like how cats have huge pupils at night, but they get tiny in the day. was she in a dark room when you noticed it?


----------

